# Listless fish after water contamination...



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Oh no oh no, right as I started writing this one of my fish has begun dying, it is floating as if it is dead and then twitches vigorously and it's gills are moving, what do I do? I don't want him to suffer, I feel awful, he is my first dying fish...

I have guppies and a 20 month old who managed to sneak his little hands in the tank, and even though I had washed his hands he still had desitin rash cream residue on them, I could see it floating at the top of the water, a shiny film, I couldn't get it out and my fish went for it trying to eat it. Not long after, they all sat toward the top of the water floating listlessly, they did not seem to be gasping or anything, and as I sat down to write this I realized that they were all coming out some, but I had really noticed the one that is dying, he was fading in color and just drooping in his fins, he is usually one of my more active fish and he was looking awful...

The other fish don't look as bad but I'm afraid that it is only a matter of time..


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Change water!As much as you safely can(meaning same source as tank and as close to tank temp as possible).While water is lower(during change)place a newspaper on surface of water till it is all wet.Then pull it out one end to the other.This is old school surface cleaning.Possibly add carbon to filter if not using(this is waht carbon should be used for {removal of contaminents})


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Good to know, thank you! I did do a water change..but... does this look like a parasite?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

looks like planaria worm.Usually found in excess(they are in most tanks) due to overfeeding!Some fish may eat them.


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

It's pretty nasty... That stuff freaks me out pretty bad haha. It is about a half an inch long, does that make sense? I only see the one, I noticed it after the fish died.. It isn't moving at all, do I just take it out and toss it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Remove it if you want but they are probably really in your gravel.Vacumm gravel (1/2 at a time)when you change water,change water more often or in a larger % and feed less food(all should be GONE in 2 minutes or less).


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Ohh that makes sense, thank you


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Most humane method of euthanising is;cup of water with ice cubes,let chill for 5 minutes or so then place dying fish in cup.Fish should pass in less than 10 seconds.


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Thank you... He did end up dying fairly quickly, I feel awful that he died.. my other fish seem to be doing alright, they are coming out more and more but still staying toward the top most of the time. They have all shown an interest in food. All of my shrimp are still alive too. I'm afraid the nitrite levels were.too.high, how do you clean the gravel without raising the nitrite levels?


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

Well they are not doing great, ugh, I just want our tank back to normal! They are incredibly nippy and jumpy and one of them is just sitting exactly the way the one that died was.. Is it bad to do multiple water changes in one day?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

As long as your filter is cycled you can change 100% of your water every day.Dechlorinate and really try to get water the same temp as tank.When I change fish from one tank to a new one I move filter only.I just moved my breeding pair of discus to a tank with 100% new water,no problems.Hopefully you don't use buffers or the such to alter your pH.
If you used your regular tap then you'll be fine.Water holds little to no beneficial bacteria.Filters cycle, not water.Good luck.


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

thank you very much, so much tank turmoil and I know I need to do something to save these guys.


----------



## RaidenNation (Jan 9, 2013)

I took everybody out of the tank and vacuumed all of the water and gunk out and replaced all the water, I also tossed all of our live plants because they have been causing us a lot of issues... everyone is finally happy and back to normal!! Thanks for all your help.


----------

